# St. Augustine DIY



## chrisbalgero (Dec 25, 2013)

Headed from New Orleans for a quick weekend in St. Aug. Not bringing my skiff but wondering if there is any easy spots worth the time to wade in and fly fish? No knowledge of the area so whatever you can share, that’d be great.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

chrisbalgero said:


> Headed from New Orleans for a quick weekend in St. Aug. Not bringing my skiff but wondering if there is any easy spots worth the time to wade in and fly fish? No knowledge of the area so whatever you can share, that’d be great.


Hire a guide! Captain Rami Ashouri, Saturiba Company, 904.874.6101. He's a great guy and guide.


----------



## Salt (Mar 19, 2019)

Areas of Salt Run may be wade-able but a lot of our bottom is fluff mud and oysters. Maybe the ICW down near Matanzas inlet. Could always go beachside, but that can be tricky on fly.


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

Agree^ beach side is prob your only option. If you jump in the creek here it’s not gonna be a good day.
Book a guide and of you time it right you may be able to get on a flood tide.


----------

